# Priester/Ritter



## Sankt Cirianus (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hab jetzt meinen Twink angefangen, nen Priester/Ritter...
Wie sollte ich den skillen, damit er nen reiner Heiler für Gruppen und Inis wird?


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Sankt schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab jetzt meinen Twink angefangen, nen Priester/Ritter...
> Wie sollte ich den skillen, damit er nen reiner Heiler für Gruppen und Inis wird?



Die Heilfähigkeiten auf maximale Werte bringen, während man die Schadensfertigkeiten links liegen lässt...
Vom Ritter dann eben nur die Unterstützungsfertigkeiten dazu nehmen und fertig ist dein Heiler der über den Ritter auch ein wenig mehr aushält.
Aber eines ist sicher, das wird eine ziemlich zähe Angelegenheit, sofern du nicht eine feste Gruppe oder Spieler an der Hand hast die dir bei Quests unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## Ainu253 (4. Juni 2009)

ich rate dir diesen guide hier zu lesen: http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=29565
hat mir auch sehr geholfen und bin dadurch um einiges schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (6. Juni 2009)

Netter Guide, nur würde ich da einiges noch anmerken zum überdenken...

-Wasserwelle kann mit einem guten 2h-Stab und halbwegs brauchbarer Ausrüstung fast schon einen Gegner direkt aus den Latschen hauen, bzw. maximal beim zweiten Treffer, also ein billiger und relativ schneller Skill um Solo Gegner schnell umhauen zu können.

-Wasserschild hat mir bisher mehr als einmal den Hintern gerettet, wer das am Anfang nicht mitzieht ist wirklich selbst schuld, wenn einige Gegner ihn aus den Pantoffeln heben und er einen hübschen Grabstein in die Landschaft setzt.

-Seelenquelle wird bei mir inzwischen mit 5 Minuten CD angezeigt, wurde wohl inzwischen geändert, oder es ist ein Anzeigefehler...

-Gruppenheilung finde das ist ein extrem starker Spruch, auch wenn die Zauberzeit lange ist, bekommen alle Gruppenmitglieder Schaden, was am Anfang sehr oft der Fall sein kann, kann man damit rechzeitig gezaubert mehr erreichen als mit nur einem Heilspruch.

Na ja, einfach schauen was einem selbst am meisten bringt und danach handeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chipsesser (3. Mai 2010)

aber Gruppenheilung verbraucht verdammt viel mana selbst mit göttlicher inkarnation wenn du darauf skillst solltest du ein weing pimpen sonst ist dein mana alle nachdem du 5x Gruppenheal gemacht hast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esperli (3. Mai 2010)

Da magst du schon Recht haben, aber ich glaube das er das Thema nicht weiter verfolgen wird, da es ja auch schon fast ein Jahr alt ist...


----------

